# Goole Accident



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Sounds like a bad one, there but for the grace of God springs to mind:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-27576595


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lurch said:


> Sounds like a bad one, there but for the grace of God springs to mind:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-27576595


The three of them are now dead. R.I.P


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

WTF??
Any further info or ideas, anybody?

Pete.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I know this ship; a very regular caller at Ipswich Wet Dock until just recently'; always very smart although by no means new; built 1985, 1,564GT, 1815 dwt. Warnecke Schiffhart, Dorfstrasse 24, 25524 Heiligenstedten, Germany.

Always admired her.

Horrible accident.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/data/517/thumbs/suntis1.jpg


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Too early to tell what went on but more info in the comment:

http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/Man-...cks-accident/story-21143424-detail/story.html


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds like "Carbon Monoxide Poison" was the cause of their deaths.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Bob Couttie who runs "Maritime Accident Casebook" pointed me to this link:

http://maritimeaccident.org/2008/02/deadly-wood/

I had no idea. The "SUNTIS" has been a timber trader for ever and a day. It seems her people did not know either. What a horrible thing to happen - that little ship has been brightening my day for years - there was real pride in the ship and in the profession aboard her.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day lurch.m.yesterday.21:47,re:goole accident.thank you for posting,to those who died.may they rest in peace.my condolence to there family's and friends.regards ben27


----------

